
What do you think about our onboarding experience? - balimoon
Hi,
We are a social network for active and aspiring traders and investors.
We recently revamped our onboarding process to make it more simple and informative, but it&#x27;s not quite there yet: many new users are not using our features correctly ($ ticker sign for stocks, bull&#x2F;bear signal to signify sentiment...) and we feel the reason may well be that the onboarding may still be too complex..
Also, we are struggling to get people to invite their friends, one of the steps of the on boarding experience... Somehow it&#x27;s not incentivizing enough..
Could you please take a look and let us know what you think about it? Is it simple enough, well explained, and does it have enough personality? Is there too many&#x2F;not enough steps? How could we make it better?
Thank you so much for your help! Here is the link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;beta.investfeed.com
======
partisan
Have you asked your users? What have they said?

~~~
balimoon
We've actually incorporated some of their comments (provide more detail, focus
on monetization features...) into the new version of the on boarding.

Yet it feels very long and new members don't seem to grasp the other 'basic'
features (ticker symbol for stocks, sentiment tracking, etc...).

We're seriously considering revamping it again to try to simplify steps
further and make the process more interactive... What is your experience there
and how could we optimise our current onboarding?

